# Gator Lake



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Does anyone on here fish Gator Lakes on Hurlburt Field?


----------



## dallis (Nov 15, 2011)

Ive only heard of people fishing it. It does have some nice bass but you better have a boat, because of the name. There are a lot of Gators around.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I just realized I put this in reports and not questions. My apologies.


----------



## Brahma Bull (Feb 23, 2009)

I do, it's trolling motor and catch and release only, water is very dark, requires base access, Jackson Guard permit as well as Florida freshwater license. Yes, there are an abundance of gators in the lake. There's bass, crappie, bream, bowfin (mudfish),chain pickerel and catfish. Fishing from the bank I believe is prohibited except for at the launch area. If you need anymore info send me a pm. Good luck


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

I fish Gator every week. I live on Hurlburt and it's a good place for me to get on the water after work. It's been a little off the last year. I can't explain it but the big ones are hard to come by lately. The mudfish rule this year. I usually catch/kill 8-10 every trip this year. They have cut all the timber around the lake and as of last week you can't travel the canal to the north pond. There are some nice bass in the lake if you can find them. Shoot me a pm and I'll be glad to take you out sometime.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I used to fish it...hopefully I'll be on it again this time next year


----------

